# Adding Oil Question



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

So, the 325 Owner's Manual states that I should only add oil once the level has reached the 'low' indicator on the dipstick, but not allow the level to fall below the low indicator.

Anyone know why this is? If I see that the oil level is halfway between the low and full marks, why can't I just add half a quart instead of waiting for it to drop all the way? That seems easier than constantly checking the dipstick, waiting for the oil level to drop low enough for me to refill it.

Thinking about it now, is it because the geometry of the oil pan means the dipstick scale isn't linear (i.e could I overfill it if I assume halfway between the two points equals a half quart needed?).


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I think you're being too [email protected] about things and worrying too much over little things.

As long as the oil is between the low and max mark you are FINE. And it's good to check oil level regularly (check at least monthly).

And what the manual states is just to prevent users from overfilling with oil, which may have adverse affect on the engine.


----------



## numbersguy (May 21, 2003)

Isn't the distance between the two marks about a quart?

If so, waiting for the level to drop to the low mark will tell you exactly how many miles it took your motor to blow a quart, assuming that it was right on the top mark after the last change. That's something you might want to make a note of for future reference. Other than that I can't think of any reason not to top up if you want. Because of the large amount of oil contained in this motor it won't be affected by running a quart below from the top mark.


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

Okay, thanks for the advice.

Just so I'm clear on this (because the illustration in my manual doesn't match my dipstick): in the picture attached below, the low position is at 2 and the full position is at 4?


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

And of course, I forgot the image.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! no not again. :banghead:


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! no not again. :banghead:


Yeah, I know.

But I could never figure out from all those old threads what the definitive conclusion was.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

avalys said:


> Yeah, I know.
> 
> But I could never figure out from all those old threads what the definitive conclusion was.


Okay hopefully this thread will not go on forever... keep the oil level within the #1 area on the dipstick.


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> Okay hopefully this thread will not go on forever... keep the oil level within the #1 area on the dipstick.


OK, but where are the 'low' and 'full' marks mentioned in the manual? Is the distance from the bottom of the #1 thingy to the top of it 1.1 quarts?


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

The distance betwwen A and B is 1.1 US quarts (1 liter).


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> The distance betwwen A and B is 1.1 US quarts (1 liter).


Great, thanks.


----------

